
Is ServiceWorker ready? - walterbell
https://jakearchibald.github.io/isserviceworkerready/
======
acre88
Do we have web developers here working on (non-hobby) sites who spend
resources optimizing for Chrome, even when there will never be an advantage
for iOS users (and a fair number of Mac+Safari users)? Or, on the other side,
any developers who would like to use service workers (and many other features)
but who can't justify doing it until Safari gets its act together?

